# Results: SW ProClassic vs BM Aura for interior trim



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for posting your results.

Aura is marketed as a fast drying paint, so it wouldn't be my first choice for a glossy trim paint.

I'm surprised you didn't try SuperPaint in a higher gloss.


----------



## davej77 (Apr 29, 2013)

After one test felt Superpaint too runny. After five minutes I would discover drips on the sides of casings and pools in the corners of door panels. Is this typical or just me?

I just wanted to see what Satin looked like.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I haven't found SuperPaint to be runny. Are you sure it was well mixed?


----------



## davej77 (Apr 29, 2013)

I think so. I'm pretty good about stirring. 

You know the one paint I should have tested is Solo. I haven't heard a lot about it.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 17, 2013)

Before you give up on your gloss, I have had very good results with C&K http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12715743&clickid=body_rv_img Levels out very well, with a good brush and doesn't dry extra fast.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

davej77 said:


> You know the one paint I should have tested is Solo.


Hmmm, me neither.
http://www.jackpauhl.com/sherwin-williams-solo-a76-51/


----------



## info2x (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Knowing what little I know I would have gone with BM Advance over Aura for trim. I did with my trim and I liked the results. That being said it will tend to sag more than Aura probably would. I'm glad you found something you are happy with as well.


----------



## davej77 (Apr 29, 2013)

I looked at Advance. It's a hybrid -waterborne but still an oil paint. So I ruled it out. Trying to go all water-based.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what's the reason for requiring water based?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The problem you are having with the pro classic I encountered the same the first couple times I used it. Went back and told my SW rep I hated the paint. Here's what I learned;
1. DON'T use Flotrol, XIM, or any additive this paint already has levelers in it and when you add these it changes the make up.
2. DON"T overwork the paint. I found if I put the paint on and kept going over it to smooth it out it would really get stiff. I found if I put it on and just a couple brush strokes to even it out, then leave it alone and let the levelers do their job and the brush marks would go away.
Since doing it this way it has become my go to trim paint.


----------



## davej77 (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm sticking with water-based paint partly for laziness (less mess) and part because oil is going away. My house had never had oil paint so I remember where the oil is or test for it before painting. I accept the wb stuff won't be as good.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

But this isn't "oil based" in that sense. It's still soap and water cleanup.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

davej77 said:


> I'm sticking with oil part for laziness (less mess) and part because oil is going away. My house had never had oil paint so I remember where the oil is or test for it before painting. I accept the wb stuff won't be as good.


A few years ago your statement about WB may have been correct. But in the last few years paint along with about everything else has improved. Some to the point that once applied you can't tell the difference between WB and oil. You already have a great paint just work out the bugs.


----------



## davej77 (Apr 29, 2013)

Well, having written that I had chosen to go with Aura, I picked up can of SW Solo last night, took it home and brushed some out. I really liked what I saw.

Solo has a nice, creamy feel to it and stays workable long enough to brush a long piece of baseboard. I intentionally overworked it to see how soon I got into trouble and was very happy to find I had plenty of time to search around for any drips or mistakes I might have made and correct them.

30 minutes later it was dry to the touch and the brushstrokes were minimal. I need more testing but I may like this better than Aura. In places where I applied it too heavily, it did sag. Solo has a longer open time than Aura.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I'll have to try the Solo. Haven't used it yet. Thanks for your impressions.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

What was the cost for Solo?


----------



## davej77 (Apr 29, 2013)

Not sure of cost. Was 30 percent off. I think I paid close to $30 for it. 

Having a little issue with my SW store over this. An experienced sales guy rang me up. When the kid came up from the back of the store with my paint he said something about the paint can he found and some mumbling and hand waiving followed. 

Got the can home I eventually learned that they had sold me the old version called Solo Gloss in a white and green can. No telling how many years it had been sitting in the store. They had sold out of the orange cans. I called back and the guy apologized and promised to trade me for the new stuff. Seems they are getting a gallon from another store but I haven't seen it yet. 

It's not a big deal but a person I thought I trusted and have been spending a lot of money with lately did try to pull a fast one on me and it leaves a bad taste.


----------

